# 2.5?



## m176 (Aug 31, 2004)

My mom is thinking about a 2.5 Jetta (automatic). Are there any known problems or defects with ths setup? She has never owned a VW before but loves to drive, I think it would be a good match for her. I usually translate for the tech when something is wrong with her car (she is clueless mechanically). If you respond please post milage.


----------



## metromaniac (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2.5? (m176)*

I realize that 2,000 troublefree miles is not exactly a glowing endorsement, but my 2.5 jetta w/tiptronic is everything I could ask for. The engine is plenty responsive, and there are no handling quirks that would cause concern. You could do a lot worse! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

almost 15000 miles and no problems


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

a bit over 23,000 miles, and about 300 with a CAI. Absolutely NO problems.


----------



## spraynpray (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: 2.5? (m176)*

Ive got about 125,000 km on it and still no problems.The only thing is that mine eats a bit of oil between every change.


----------



## m176 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: 2.5? (spraynpray)*

Is there a timing belt on this motor, if so how many miles for recommended change?


----------



## xjdaddy (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: 2.5? (m176)*

It is a chain, and AFAIK there isn't a recommended replacement time? 
Also my Auto MKV is at 27K and my Stick just turned 15K with no problems whatsoever (with the exception of a deer running into me)


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2.5? (xjdaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xjdaddy* »_It is a chain, and AFAIK there isn't a recommended replacement time? 

There's definitely no scheduled timing chain replacement in my manual. 
Chains and chain tensioners can wear out, but when that happens there will be indications so a mechanic - or even owner if observant of their car - will know it well before a catastrophic failure that takes the whole motor with it by pistons crashing into valves. 
VW's may be different but chains should last well into the car's service life - over 150K, maybe up to 200K miles - if you maintain the motor well.


----------



## toop (Sep 22, 2005)

40K miles and no major probs. only problem ive had was trunk not shutting properly. fixed under warranty.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: 2.5? (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_VW's may be different but chains should last well into the car's service life - over 150K, maybe up to 200K miles - if you maintain the motor well.



Yeah, the VR6's chains would start making noise from 80k - 120k usually, but even then catostrophic failure was fairly uncommon. The newer VRs almost never have any issues.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 2.5? (Slipstream)*

Left rear brake pads wore down to metal at 7000,(like many people, fixed under warranty)
Also have the CD player static problem.
But overall, i have had no other problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrbill3322 (Feb 1, 2007)

would I recomend a VW NO. Bad dealer and every week or so something goes wrong. I have to fight to get things fixed on warranty. Good luck. A lot of money for a chep car.


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (mrbill3322)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbill3322* »_would I recomend a VW NO. Bad dealer and every week or so something goes wrong. I have to fight to get things fixed on warranty. Good luck. A lot of money for a chep car.

i don't know what you expect for under 20k, but if you're unhappy with a VW, it's safe to say you'll be unhappy with EVERY car under 20k. a bad dealership does not make a bad automobile. you probably have a lemon.
to the OP, mine just rolled over 12k with no problems in the world... i haven't spent a penny on maintenance either, because my dealer was offering free scheduled maintenance for 4 yr, 40k mi.
also, the 2.5 is leaps and bounds beyond any base motor VW has ever put out... the 2.0s of the past few generations are garbage compared to this motor. i would have no reservations about recommending these cars to anyone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

have an 06' 2.5 auto jetta...car has 36,000 miles, but i didn't give it the first 29,000 (was a rental - enterprise) Has no trouble, there was one thing broken when i bought it (rear vent) haven't gotten it fixed yet...as i don't sit back there. 
Had the trunk close wrong once, wouldn't re-open with the fob, and the image on the dash said it was open (although it was closed) wasn't a popped it manually, and never had another problem. And i had the rear window think it was pinching something and the auto-up didn't seem to work, so i held it up, then everything was fine. I've had nothing but joy out of my last 7 thousand miles....hope the fun continues (knocks on wood).


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

40,000 miles, a few mods, the engine burns about a quart of oil between oil changes, other than that it's good, about to put in the ECS motor mount insert for the torque arm, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Platinumwolf (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: 2.5? (m176)*

I got my 07 jetta wolfsburg (auto







)in April. It is my first experience with a Vw and automatic (wish I stuck w/5speed) , I have to say, the ride quality is excellent and handling (bone stock) is impressive as well. I just took her in for the first oil change at 3000 miles. The only minor problems I've had is a slight vibration/rattle coming from the sunroof shade and a weird click sound after I stomp on it at a light and let off







After the service the dealer said they fixed the small problems, but it's been a week and they are still there. 
Overall I give the car a 8 out of 10.


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

24000+ no prob


----------



## blakjetta (Sep 11, 2006)

32,000 miles on the ticker without a problem!!! highly recommended, fun car.


----------



## mrbill3322 (Feb 1, 2007)

the one main problem with the car is with the dealer. It took me and the BBB to get things fixed. I will probably fall out of warrenty because I have not gone back, except for oil. I even keep an eye on them for that. I don't like being lied to. I call the car my POS.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 2.5? (xjdaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xjdaddy* »_
no problems whatsoever (with the exception of a deer running into me)









Me too







I've been thinking about taking up hunting as a hobby ever since...
18,000 miles and going strong without a hitch.


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (flynavyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flynavyj* »_have an 06' 2.5 auto jetta...car has 36,000 miles, but i didn't give it the first 29,000 (was a rental - enterprise) Has no trouble, there was one thing broken when i bought it (rear vent) haven't gotten it fixed yet...as i don't sit back there. 
Had the trunk close wrong once, wouldn't re-open with the fob, and the image on the dash said it was open (although it was closed) wasn't a popped it manually, and never had another problem. And i had the rear window think it was pinching something and the auto-up didn't seem to work, so i held it up, then everything was fine. I've had nothing but joy out of my last 7 thousand miles....hope the fun continues (knocks on wood). 

I had the same problem with my trunk. I just pushed down on it a little bit and the open trunk symbol went away. I have almost 33,000 miles on mine and nothing to crazy.


----------

